# Almond Shortbread



## chilerelleno (Aug 2, 2018)

In the midst of perfecting my Lemon Bars, I've inadvertently perfected my Almond Shortbread.
Now here is the great thing about this recipe, if you prefer another nut, use it in place of almonds and you're on your way to shortbread paradise.

This recipe makes a nice dense, very nutty shortbread that isn't too dry or crumbly.
Your tastes may vary from mine, if so tweak the recipe to suit you.

You'd be well advised to make two or three batches of these as they go fast.

*Almond Shortbread
*
Preheat oven to 375°
2C flour
1.5C almond flour
1/2C powdered sugar
2.25 sticks of softened butter
1t vanilla
.5t salt
Mix well by hand, or cut in with pastry blender
Press into buttered 9x13 baking dish
Bake at 375° till just lightly golden
Let cool and cut into squares


----------



## LanceR (Aug 3, 2018)

That looks good!  We have a family member who is gluten intolerant and have been practicing making gluten free artisan breads and pizzas and a good shortbread.  When they were in town for a visit last week we tinkered with a gluten free pot stickers among other stuff.  I had wanted to make a gluten free fruit tart but didn't develop a good sturdy shortbread crust we liked until too late in the visit

I have commercial gluten free flours and all the stuff to mix my own including almond flour.  Now you've given me an idea for a gluten free crust using a mix of gluten free flour and almond flour.....Thanks!


----------



## Jeff Wright (Aug 3, 2018)

Wow, that looks very good and easy as can be...Will be a try soon!


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 3, 2018)

LanceR said:


> That looks good!  We have a family member who is gluten intolerant and have been practicing making gluten free artisan breads and pizzas and a good shortbread.  When they were in town for a visit last week we tinkered with a gluten free pot stickers among other stuff.  I had wanted to make a gluten free fruit tart but didn't develop a good sturdy shortbread crust we liked until too late in the visit
> 
> I have commercial gluten free flours and all the stuff to mix my own including almond flour.  Now you've given me an idea for a gluten free crust using a mix of gluten free flour and almond flour.....Thanks!


Thanks, always happy to inspire or vice versa.


----------

